# 2014 Masi Inzio vs 2007 Trek 1500 SLR



## bgitler (May 14, 2013)

I am new to biking and have found myself staying up much too late lately on this site reviewing different bikes A friend of mine recommended a 2014 Masi Inzio ($700) as a solid beginner road bike. I have another friend who told me that I should go with a 2007 Trek 1500 SLR ($550 on craigslist) because he said the components are much better. Also, the owner of the Trek said that he would estimate that there are under 1,000 miles on it. 

My concern with buying used, is purchasing a bike that will fit me correctly. Although I have test ridden enough bikes to feel confident that the right size for me is 58 cm, I like the fact that a bike shop will make sure to put me on the right size bike. Also, I figure that after I pay to have the Trek tuned and fitted it will probably cost me around another $100.

My concern with the Masi are the components which do appear to be several levels below the Trek (I can hardly find any information on the A070 Derailleurs)

I'm looking forward to hearing everyone's thoughts

Thanks in advance!


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

Assuming good condition, the 9-speed Trek is a much better bicycle than the 7-speed Masi Inizio. The Inizio comes with rock-bottom components (the A070 is basically Shimano "Tourney," with the shifter sporting the universally hated thumb-button) and is much heavier than the Trek. No contest if the Trek is in good shape.

Don't worry about fit too much - - your fit dimension will change anyway as you gain some experience. Get a rudimentary fit and start riding.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

If you do the Trek, try fitting it yourself.
http://www.peterwhitecycles.com/fitting.htm

Getting a fit is some of the best money I've spent on cycling, but I had an incorrect idea about leg extension and hadn't seen a coherent article on the topic.

If getting the fit nailed eludes you after you've been riding for a while, revisit the paid fit.

I'm too lazy to follow the links, but wim tends to know what he's talking about.


----------



## bgitler (May 14, 2013)

Thanks for your comments. I emailed the seller today and made an offer on the Trek...unfortunately, the bike sold yesterday. Back to the drawing board


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

If my budget were around $700 and my shop was craigslist, I'd go to the search function in the "bikes" section and type in "Lemond." If my local listings are any guide, you'll get a number of 9-speed Lemond steel bikes (Buenos Aires', Tourmalets, Zurichs, et al.). These are excellent bikes and carry some cachet with people in the know. Lemonds came in uneven centimeters (55, 57, 59 and so on), so you need to decide if your "58" size preference would translate into a Lemond 57 or 59. (I'd go with the 57 Lemond if my Trek size was 58.)

For what it's worth: Those steel Lemonds being unusually long horizontally ("very long top tube") is a myth. They also had slack seat tube angles, which reduces the reach the longer top tube would give you. In short: Steel Lemonds have perfectly normal classic road frames.


----------



## bgitler (May 14, 2013)

Thanks for the advice. I measured my inseam according to a bike sizing video I watched and it was 35". Would that lean me more towards a 59 than 57? I did find a 99 Lemond Zurich with Tiagra components for $600. The seller said it had a "cosmetic ding" on the downtube. What do you think?

Here is a link to the listing.

Lemond Zurich 57 cm - 853 Reynolds Steel

Thanks again for your help!


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

According to the sizing chart in Lemond's 1987 book "Greg Lemond's Complete Book of Bicycling," someone with a 35" inseam would need a theoretical frame size of 57.8 cm for a classic, horizontal top tube frame (which this is). Because components can be adjusted or swapped out, that 57.8 cm tells you that a 57 or a 58 would work just fine. Keep in mind that these numbers are for a race-fit, so they presuppose a desire for fast riding in a fairly aerodynamic position.

The ding on the downtube needs to be looked at. If it's just a smooth depression, no problem. But if it has a sharp crease or the beginnings of a sharp crease in the center, no good.

I wonder if the seller could have meant "seat tube?" Many steel Lemonds wound up with a slight ding in the bottom of the seat tube from people overtightening the front derailleur clamp. Some 853 Lemonds even had a vertical and rectangular factory-applied ding put there for front derailleur clearance. Both of those dings are perfectly harmless.

Looks like a nice bike. I had a 2001 Zurich and it was a great bike. People still love these bikes and respect them. A "fake Italian" Masi, not so much, even though they're OK bikes.


----------



## bgitler (May 14, 2013)

I attached a link to a picture that shows the dimple in the frame. I'd appreciate it if you could take a look and let me know what you think from what you can see. 

Also, is the fitting for newer bikes much different than for older bikes. The reason I ask is because I also saw a post for a 2009 Cannondale 6 for $450. However, it is a 61 cm bike. I don't think that I included that in addition to having a 35" inseam I am a little over 6' tall.

Thanks again!

https://mail.google.com/mail/u/0/?u...&attid=0.1&disp=safe&realattid=f_hsyv4w9u0&zw


----------



## bgitler (May 14, 2013)

Correction. It was a 2009 Cannondale Six


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

Bikes have to be quite a lot older for the fit to be significantly different.

If you're buying secondhand, it's probably worth looking at bikes +/- one size. It'll broaden your options a fair amount.

Also worth looking for a shop dealing in used bikes. They can have a few bikes on the floor, so you get some more selection and the ability to ride a few back-to-back.


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

bgitler said:


> I attached a link to a picture that shows the dimple in the frame. I'd appreciate it if you could take a look and let me know what you think from what you can see.


Sorry, can't see the picture. My computer tells me "error 404," whatever that means.

Agree with Andrew on the fitting - - things haven't changed all that much. You do have to realize that different companies size bikes in different ways. Company A's 58 might be the same size as Company B's 60 and Company C's 57.

The old classic steel Lemonds and similar horizontal top tube frames should be sized by inseam x 0.65. Your inseam (88.9 cm) times 0.65 = 57.8 cm. A 60 classic Lemond or similar frame is too big for you.


----------



## bgitler (May 14, 2013)

Thanks for the advice. I think I WANT the Cannondale to fit because it's a good deal. However, if it isn't going to fit correctly that doesn't really matter.






I tried again to submit a photo of the tube with the dimple. Looking forward to hearing what you think.

Thanks!


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

Pretty big dimple, and check out the thin dark line you see on the photo just on top of it. Could be just dirt or some other cosmetic flaw, but make sure it's not a crack. Structurally, the dimple isn't a problem, IMO. But it would bother my sense of beauty enough to have me make a low-ball offer on the bike (say, $500) and walk away if it's not met.

Surprised to see there are so few Lemonds in your area. Just for reference, check out the Lemonds in my current neck of the woods:
richmond, VA bicycles classifieds "lemond" - craigslist


----------



## bgitler (May 14, 2013)

Yes, it looks like there are a lot more Lemond choices in Richmond. Our Winter's probably don't help much with bike sales. If the dent was bad enough to cause a structural issue would I be able to "feel it"while riding ie. shaking, vibrating, balance issues?

Thanks!


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

bgitler said:


> If the dent was bad enough to cause a structural issue would I be able to "feel it"while riding ie. shaking, vibrating, balance issues?


No. The only thing you can feel while riding is a complete break of a tube or a separation of one tube from another. Dents without sharp creases are merely cosmetic issues. But that can be a big deal with some people, causing them to get rid of the bike or frame quickly and at a good price for the buyer.

If you do buy a dented bike, don't try to repair the dent. Bending the tubing metal back into it's original shape will only weaken it. If he dent bothers you to distraction, you can bondo it and have the frame repainted. Another and much cheaper solution is a nice-looking sticker or electrical tape to cover the dent. Out of sight, out of mind.


----------



## bgitler (May 14, 2013)

Good ideas, thanks. If it matter, I asked him how it happened and he said it was from when the bike tipped over, but that the frame was in "tip top shape."

Thanks again!


----------



## bgitler (May 14, 2013)

Thanks again for your help wim. I'm going to see if I can check out the LeMond this weekend. I have another question. I also found a New 2013 Fuji Sportif 1.3 C 58cm for $700. Would you choose one over the other?

Thanks!


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

From Performance? Give it a test ride. It's not a screaming deal, but it would get the job done.


----------



## bgitler (May 14, 2013)

Thanks everyone for your help. I've decided to go with the 2014 Fuji Sportif 1.3. I feel like my local lbs is giving me a great deal ($685) and it seems like a solid bike. Now if it would only stop snowing in Michigan.

Thanks again!


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

I'm so happy it's spring. Temperatures are supposed to have highs above 50 for most of next week! Won't be too much longer...


----------



## bgitler (May 14, 2013)

I'm usually not this wishy washy, but I made an offer on the Lemond for $500 a few days ago and the person accepted today. Do you still think I should go with the Fuji 2.3 for $700?


----------



## bgitler (May 14, 2013)

I'm usually not this wishy washy, but I made an offer on the Lemond for $500 a few days ago and the person accepted today. Do you still think I should go with the 2014 Fuji Sportif 2.3 for $685 ( I accidentally posted it was a 1.3 before)

THANKS


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

Grab the Fuji and be done with it.

I would much rather ride a $500 Lemond Zurich with a dent in it than that Fuji. But you (and I think, I as well) really need to understand that this is a purely personal preference coming from on old man who got his first real racing bike way back in 1956 at age 14 over in Europe and sees things differently. Go ride!


----------

